#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Fundamentals of Oil & Gas Accounting Book

## Flake William

Hi there... Just got landed here when lookin for E-Book.. Anyone have "Fundamentals of Oil & Gas Accounting" by  Rebecca A. Gallun and Charlotte J. Wright?? Glad to find a people who sharing a knowledge for free  :Big Grin: 

See More: Fundamentals of Oil & Gas Accounting Book

----------


## tibas

no one have this book?

----------

